# Summer sausage making tip



## Papa Greco

I have been making summer sausage and selling seasoning mixes for may years but I just found out about a new trick that really helps with the texture and look of summer sausage - and it is easy!

Just before you take the summer sausage out of the oven or smoker, make a big tub of very cold ice water - don't scrimp on the ice. The tub has to be big enough to hold all of the summer sausage at once without overflowing. I used my wife's large Rubbermaid cake carrier (shhh don't tell).

When you take the summer sausage out of the oven or smoker IMMEDIATELY dump it into the ice water until it is completely chilled, usually about 15 minutes depending on how much sausage you have.

By doing this the casings don't shrivel up and look like a big raisin. Also the sausage has a much better texture-more like commercial and I make my sausage about 97-98% lean.

Just thought I would pass this on, Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## WallyKiller

Due you sell your summer sausage?


----------



## Banditto

In a way I do that. I throw them in the freezer for an hour and it does the same thing.

I am doing a 30lb batch very very soon. I just made my grind meat and am waiting on some casings.


----------



## Papa Greco

WallyKiller said:


> Due you sell your summer sausage?


 I am not licensed to sell sausage, I only sell sausage seasoning mixes, though I'm going to be casing related items such as casings (at least for summer sausage) soon. 

HOWEVER, you are close enough (I live near Ford Rd/Telegraph) that I might be able to help you make a batch if we can find a time that is convenient for both of us.

I'm about ready to make a batch for firearms deer season. I do have all of the equipment necessary. Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Papa Greco

Banditto said:


> In a way I do that. I throw them in the freezer for an hour and it does the same thing.
> 
> I am doing a 30lb batch very very soon. I just made my grind meat and am waiting on some casings.


Which casings do you use? I like to use the 27" x 2.7", cut them in half so they are about 13" x 2.7". Each one hold almost exactly 2 pounds, which is a great size for me. Sometimes I use the red but prefer the clear.

Do you make it out of beef, venison, pork, combination? I usually like all beef, or beef/venison mixed 50-50. I have to make it very lean because I really shouldn't be eating it, but with slow cooking and instant cooling it turns out as good as the greasy stuff.

Do you mix your own seasonings or buy premade? Of course I use my own brand. In a totally biased opinion, I think I have the best on the market, but again that is totally biased.

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Banditto

Papa Greco said:


> Which casings do you use? I like to use the 27" x 2.7", cut them in half so they are about 13" x 2.7". Each one hold almost exactly 2 pounds, which is a great size for me. Sometimes I use the red but prefer the clear.
> 
> Do you make it out of beef, venison, pork, combination? I usually like all beef, or beef/venison mixed 50-50. I have to make it very lean because I really shouldn't be eating it, but with slow cooking and instant cooling it turns out as good as the greasy stuff.
> 
> Do you mix your own seasonings or buy premade? Of course I use my own brand. In a totally biased opinion, I think I have the best on the market, but again that is totally biased.
> 
> Mike (Papa) Greco


I've used Butcher & Packer spices, this time I ordered Lem being they were a little cheaper. My smoker is a Bradley OBS and I use 22"X2.7" tied on one end, hog clip on the other. I hang them horizontally using shish kabob skewers about 5 sausages deep with 3 levels of trays. I prefer a heavy smoke ring too.

I got a buck opening day so I will use 18lbs of clean ground venison + 10lbs of ground porkbutt--kit is made for 25lbs of meat but I like it a little weaker tasting less salty.

My biggest problem is I have to mix everything by hand in several large bowls... I wish I could afford a meat mixer as it would make life a lot easier... :sad:


----------



## Papa Greco

Banditto said:


> I've used Butcher & Packer spices, this time I ordered Lem being they were a little cheaper. My smoker is a Bradley OBS and I use 22"X2.7" tied on one end, hog clip on the other. I hang them horizontally using shish kabob skewers about 5 sausages deep with 3 levels of trays. I prefer a heavy smoke ring too.
> 
> I got a buck opening day so I will use 18lbs of clean ground venison + 10lbs of ground porkbutt--kit is made for 25lbs of meat but I like it a little weaker tasting less salty.
> 
> My biggest problem is I have to mix everything by hand in several large bowls... I wish I could afford a meat mixer as it would make life a lot easier... :sad:


One thing you might want to try is to get a food lug. You can usually get one of them for between $10-$15 and they hold up to 50 lbs of meat though I don't like to mix more than 40 lbs at a time. I had a meat mixer and sold it because I felt I did a better job by hand. I would spend a few extra dollars and get the lid for the lug, it just makes it a little more sanitary and I use it as a big cutting board as well. I know Butcher-Packer has the lugs. I just looked at their website and they have them for $12 for the lug and an additional $12 for the lid. You can get white or grey but I prefer white as I can tell if it is clean easier.

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## jimbobway

I'm new at sausage making, it's kinda habit forming now. I had about 30 lbs of antelope,elk and deer scraps and made some with the High Mtn. kits .They were ok ,but I would like a spicier flavor. How do you kick it up a notch ? thanks


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

Papa Greco said:


> I am not licensed to sell sausage, I only sell sausage seasoning mixes, though I'm going to be casing related items such as casings (at least for summer sausage) soon.
> 
> HOWEVER, you are close enough (I live near Ford Rd/Telegraph) that I might be able to help you make a batch if we can find a time that is convenient for both of us.
> 
> I'm about ready to make a batch for firearms deer season. I do have all of the equipment necessary. Mike (Papa) Greco


I guess if you just found out about putting the sausage in ice water after the smoking, that is old news it's nothing new...(I'm just saying)


----------



## Papa Greco

jimbobway said:


> I'm new at sausage making, it's kinda habit forming now. I had about 30 lbs of antelope,elk and deer scraps and made some with the High Mtn. kits .They were ok ,but I would like a spicier flavor. How do you kick it up a notch ? thanks


You mean other than by using my seasonings???

Seriously, summer sausage is really a celebration of black pepper and red meat. I use 2 kinds of black pepper and red pepper in my summer sausage seasoning. If the mix you are using doesn't have course ground black pepper, by all means add some. It will had flavor as well as a mild heat. If you are just looking for heat, add crushed dried red peppers.

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Banditto

One other thing is where do you guys buy your pork butts/picnics or whatever pork you add? In past years I was able to find cheap pork butts (at around $1/lb) but I haven't seen any good sales in a while.


----------



## Papa Greco

Banditto said:


> One other thing is where do you guys buy your pork butts/picnics or whatever pork you add? In past years I was able to find cheap pork butts (at around $1/lb) but I haven't seen any good sales in a while.


I either get them from one of the best butcher shops I know, which is out near my cottage (US-127 near US-12, south of Jackson), McCauliff's. But when I'm in town I get them at Restaurant Depot. You have to be involved with a food service company to shop at Restaurant Depot. They have boneless pork butts on sale until 10/15 for $1.29 if you buy a case, otherwise they are $1.44.

I've been using pork cushions lately as there is no waste. All you do is cut them to the size of your grinder throat and throw them in.

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## beer and chicken wings

I just got back from the UP with my first black bear and would like to make some summer sausage from it. Anyone ever try it? I have several recipes for beef summer sausage just wondering if I should do anything special for bear.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Banditto said:


> One other thing is where do you guys buy your pork butts/picnics or whatever pork you add? In past years I was able to find cheap pork butts (at around $1/lb) but I haven't seen any good sales in a while.


Pork has been going up in price, hardly any deals all summer.


----------



## Papa Greco

Papa Greco said:


> I either get them from one of the best butcher shops I know, which is out near my cottage (US-127 near US-12, south of Jackson), McCauliff's. But when I'm in town I get them at Restaurant Depot. You have to be involved with a food service company to shop at Restaurant Depot. They have boneless pork butts on sale until 10/15 for $1.29 if you buy a case, otherwise they are $1.44.
> 
> I've been using pork cushions lately as there is no waste. All you do is cut them to the size of your grinder throat and throw them in.
> 
> Mike (Papa) Greco


I called McCauliff's and they have pork butts for $1.19. The $1.29 for boneless is a better value though. Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Papa Greco

beer and chicken wings said:


> I just got back from the UP with my first black bear and would like to make some summer sausage from it. Anyone ever try it? I have several recipes for beef summer sausage just wondering if I should do anything special for bear.


First Congratulations! You should post some pics.

When I prepared bear (only once), I was told to cut off all of the fat. I did that and it was delicious. Just make sure to use a thermometer to make sure the meat is at least 160 degrees before taking it either out of the oven or smoker. Bear can have trichnosis. I bet it will be great.

Let us know how it turns out. Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Banditto

Papa Greco said:


> I called McCauliff's and they have pork butts for $1.19. The $1.29 for boneless is a better value though. Mike (Papa) Greco



Thanks for the info! I really appreciate that. 

It is too far for me but I will call around town and see if anybody has better prices. Pork butts are going for over $2/lb around downriver. I just paid $2.19 but needed it bad. I just put a 31lb batch in the smoker using a spice kit for 25lbs and did a preliminary taste test and it still had too much bite for my taste but maybe it will mellow out.


----------



## Papa Greco

Banditto said:


> Thanks for the info! I really appreciate that.
> 
> It is too far for me but I will call around town and see if anybody has better prices. Pork butts are going for over $2/lb around downriver. I just paid $2.19 but needed it bad. I just put a 31lb batch in the smoker using a spice kit for 25lbs and did a preliminary taste test and it still had too much bite for my taste but maybe it will mellow out.


Let it age. I usually don't eat my summer sausage until it is almost a month old. It tastes good fresh, but it improves with age. I vacuum pack it and just keep it in the frig.

If you ever want to go to Restaurant Depot, it isn't far from Allen Park. It is near the I-94/Rotunda Exit in Dearborn. I can get you in.

I'm making about 50 lbs of sausage (Italian for our Italian dinner at the K of C, bratwurst, summer, and breakfast). Should have a nice freezer full for the winter, if we don't eat it all during hunting season.

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## fnfal

This is my first time on this site, it appears that you know your way around the sausage bin. I am new at makeing sausage, could you tell me how much pink cure you need per pound of meat to use.
Thanks, Fnfal :gaga:


----------



## fnfal

Thanks for the info. about the prague powder, is that also known as cure # 1.Thanks again,
fnfal


----------

